# Transalp - Albrecht - Solo - Viele Fragen....



## schlendrianNRW (19. März 2012)

Hallo.
ich brauche eure Hilfe - es geht um ein paar Transalp-Fragen die ich mir selber bzw. mit Hilfe des Netzes nicht beantworten kann.

Ich plane für diesen Sommer meine erste Transalp. Als Route habe ich mir
die Albrecht-Route ausgeguckt. Es gibt zwar eine wahre Flut an Routen
im Netz. Diese war eine der ersten die ich gefunden habe. Und auch die die 
fahren werden. Hauptgrund ist die Flexibilität - man kann ja quasi täglich die 
Route variieren und zur Not auch verkürzen 

Nun zu meinen Fragen.
1. Ich werde mir das Kartenmaterial scannen und mein eigenes Roadbook erstellen. Ein GPS besitze ich leider nicht. Ich denke dass das kein Problem ist. Nun möchte ich wissen, ob es dort oben in den Bergen eine "Beschilderung" der Wege gibt - oder ob man sich schnell mal verfährt...?

2. Gibt es eine Liste der Pensionen/Hotels die an der Route liegen? Oder sucht ihr euch das immer selber raus?

3. Wie macht Ihr das mit der Zwischendruch-Verpflegung? Packt Ihr euch den Rucksack mit Riegeln voll? Oder kann man sich auch unterwegs neu eindecken?

4. Mein Rad, Custom auf Basis des Cube-Reaction-Rahmens, mit 100mm und Formula-Bremsen sollte das alles doch locker mitmachen!?

5. Und nun zur "großen" Frage  Ich plane diese Tour alleine zu fahren...
Ich weiß dass es viele Pro`s und Contra`s dazu gibt. Aber ich habe mir 
extra diese stark frequentierte Route ausgesucht, dass falls etwas passiert.... 
Seit ihr mal alleine gefahren? Was sollte ich im Vorfeld spezielles beachten?

6. Wisst Ihr, ob ich vom Gardasee gut mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln weiter nach Mailand? 

DANKE im Vorraus!!!!!!
seb


----------



## Stefan_SIT (19. März 2012)

Ich kenne die Albrecht-Route nur bis einschl. 4. Tag (bis Arnoga) und dann wieder ab Tag 6 (ab Dimaro) ... 
Für diese Tage gilt zu deiner ersten Frage: es gibt natürlich auch in den Bergen eine Beschilderung, die zusammen mit deinen Karten, in die du dir deine Route einzeichnen solltest, zum Navigieren ausreichen sollte. Ich würde mir den Streckenverlauf jedoch auch genau einprägen. GPS wäre natürlich schon besser ...
Frage 2: Karte nehmen, Etappen planen, Hotels über die Webseiten der Tourismusbüros raussuchen. Buchen brauchst du als Alleinreisender eher nicht. Wichtiger als das Buchen von Zimmern ist, dass du dir immer im Klaren darüber bist, wo und wie weit die nächste Unterkunft entfernt ist. 
Frage 3: Auf der Route reichen ein, zwei Ersatzriegel von Hütte zu Hütte bzw. Ort zu Ort. So einsam ist es in den Alpen nicht. Wenn du natürlich Hütten und Orte eher umgehen und dich komplett von Riegeln ernähren willst, dann halt soviel Riegel wie in den Rucksack passen.
Frage 4: Die ersten Alpenüberquerer hatten kein einziges Federelement. Dein Bike geht also. Auch wenn es sicher Bikes gibt, die dir mehr Konfort bieten ...
Frage 5: puh ... wenn du dir abends kurz vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit auf der Abfahrt vom Fimberpass das Bein brichst, möchte ich nicht mit dir tauschen. Möglicherweise hast du kein Handyempfang, es wird auch kaum noch jemand so spät den Weg machen. Das wäre für mich der Gau ... aber du musst ja nicht so spät über den Pass gehen ... also sinnvoll und selbstverantwortungsbewusst planen!
Frage 6: habe ich noch nie gemacht. Ich denke, mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln vom Gardasee nach Verona und von da aus geht 100%ig eine Bahn nach Mailand ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thof (19. März 2012)

stefan_sit schrieb:


> frage 6: Habe ich noch nie gemacht. Ich denke, mit öffentlichen verkehrsmitteln vom gardasee nach verona und von da aus geht 100%ig eine bahn nach mailand ...



si!


----------



## schlendrianNRW (19. März 2012)

grazie!

ich werde die touren nicht so fahren, dass ich gefahr laufe im dunkeln
unterwegs zu sein. wenn, würde ich früh genug reagieren...

danke schonmal!!


----------



## Hofbiker (19. März 2012)

schlendrianNRW schrieb:


> Hallo.
> ich brauche eure Hilfe - es geht um ein paar Transalp-Fragen die ich mir selber bzw. mit Hilfe des Netzes nicht beantworten kann.
> 
> Ich plane für diesen Sommer meine erste Transalp. Als Route habe ich mir
> ...



So dann wünsch ich dir Viel Spass und gutes Gelingen für dein Vorhaben!


----------



## Heide-Daniel (19. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin die Albrecht Route auch schon einmal allein gefahren und kann das unter gewissen Gesichtspunkten auch empfehlen. Wenn dir die Alpinen gefahren bekannt sind und du dir sinnhafte Gedanken darüber machst, spricht meines achtens nichts dagegen. Ich persönlich hatte mir damals ein GPS zugelegt um im Notfall den genauen Standort durchgeben zu können. Weiterhin kann dir das GPS-Gerät helfen, falls du durch Nebel oder ähnliches den falschen Weg einschlägst. Im Zweifel geht man dann den Track wieder zurück. Ein gewisses Restrisiko kann man aber nicht ganz ausschließen

Auf meiner Tour habe ich auf der Bodenalpe zwei andere Biker kennen gelernt. Da wir immer die Unterkünfte aus dem Buch von Andreas Albrecht genommen haben, haben wir uns jeden Abend wieder getroffen. Da viele Biker diese Unterkünfte wählen findest du so ggf. auch Anschluss.

Ein Engpass bei den Unterkünften könnte es ggf. in Sur En geben. Dort gibt es nur wenige Unterkünfte, die an gewissen Tagen ( Tourstart am Samstag in Garmisch ) sehr stark mit den Veranstaltern belegt sind.


----------



## Hofbiker (19. März 2012)

Heide-Daniel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin die Albrecht Route auch schon einmal allein gefahren und kann das unter gewissen Gesichtspunkten auch empfehlen. Wenn dir die Alpinen gefahren bekannt sind und du dir sinnhafte Gedanken darüber machst, spricht meines achtens nichts dagegen. Ich persönlich hatte mir damals ein GPS zugelegt um im Notfall den genauen Standort durchgeben zu können. Weiterhin kann dir das GPS-Gerät helfen, falls du durch Nebel oder ähnliches den falschen Weg einschlägst. Im Zweifel geht man dann den Track wieder zurück. Ein gewisses Restrisiko kann man aber nicht ganz ausschließen
> 
> ...



Nochmals wünsch ich dir Viel Spass und gutes Gelingen für dein Vorhaben!


----------



## sub-xero (20. März 2012)

Servus seb,

wenn du alleine fahren willst, schau mal auf meiner Webseite vorbei. Ich fahre seit Jahren alleine Alpencross-Touren. Dein Bike ist sicher tauglich, es gibt heute noch Leute, die ungefedert und mit Cantilever-Bremsen über die Alpen biken...


----------



## schlendrianNRW (20. März 2012)

vielen dank für die infos!!! ich habe mir dass alles mit großem intresse durchgelesen.
@ sub-xero: sehr gute seite mit vielen tipps  -  danke!

ich könnte mir ein gps besorgen. es wäre das Garmin eTrex H ([ame="http://www.amazon.de/Garmin-010-00631-10-eTrex-H/dp/B000PDV0CE"]Garmin Garmin eTrex H: Amazon.de: Elektronik[/ame])... ob das den ansprüchen gerecht wird, weiß ich aber nicht. ich habe mit noch garnicht mit so einem gerät beschäftigt...
vieleicht wäre das eine gute notfall-lösung um die orientierung zu behalten.

gestern beim recherchieren ist mir noch eine andere gute anfänger-route aufgefallen.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.90008.html
kennt die jemand? kann mir einer von euch etwas darüber sagen? ich habe mir das
bei google-earth mal angeschaut. aber als laie kann man da ja nicht sooo viel erkennen 

gruß 
seb (der an seinem sigma 2006 mhr verzweifelt)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. März 2012)

Hi seb,

du brauchst wirklich kein GPS, wenn du gewohnt bist, mit Karte und Roadbook zu navigieren. Auf dem Berg kannst dich eigentlich kaum verfahren, es ist eher im Tal bequem, den richtigen Weg durch die Orte zu finden. Zur Not findet man auch ja immer jemanden, den man mal fragen kann! Die Garmin Geräte sind nicht einfach Plug & Play. Ich hab zwar mittlerweile eines, aber eigentlich hauptsächlich, weil ich um ein Roadbook zu lesen, ne Brille brauch 
Alleine solltest du halt etwas besser vorbereitet sein, z.B. darauf achten, dass das Handy aufgeladen ist, genug Guthaben drauf, etc. 
Ich habe mal einen verunfallten Bekannten aus Cles im Krankenhaus abgeholt, der sich bein einem Sturz einen Pneumotorax geholt hat, auch er war alleine unterwegs. Es ist abends bei einer Ortseinfahrt aus ungeklärter Ursache passiert. Die Leute, denen er vor die Einfahrt gefallen ist, haben den Krankenwagen verständigt und derweil Rucksack und Bike aufbewahrt.
Seine Freundin saß zu Hause, selber verletzt, konnte ihn nicht abholen. Genaues konnte nicht besprochen werden, da auf dem Handy keine Guthaben mehr war, sie hat das dann von Deutschland aus organisiert. Im Krankenhaus herrschte große Konfusion, welche Verletzungen er hat und ob er überhaupt da bleiben muss. Da er aber keine Unterkunft hatte und starke Schmerzen hatte, durfte er bleiben. Ich habe ihn dann am nächsten Tag nachmittag abgeholt, da hätten sie ihn aber dabehalten wollen. Noch bei den netten Leuten Bike und Rucksack wieder abgeholt. In Deutschland hat sich dann rausgestellt, dass er sehr schwer verletzt war und kam gleich auf die Intensivstation! 

Das lief jetzt schon wirklich blöd und er hatte großes Glück. Will nur sagen, du solltest jemanden zu Hause sitzen haben, den du kontaktieren kannst und der im Ernstfall weiß, was zu tun ist. Fremden möchte man ja dann erst recht nicht zur Last fallen.

Viel Spaß, wird schon schief gehen! Auf der Albrecht-Route bist ja wirklich nicht allein.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (20. März 2012)

schlendrianNRW schrieb:


> ... ich könnte mir ein gps besorgen. ...  ob das den ansprüchen gerecht wird, weiß ich aber nicht. ...
> vieleicht wäre das eine gute *notfall-lösung *um die orientierung zu behalten. ...gestern beim recherchieren ist mir *noch eine andere gute anfänger-route* aufgefallen. ...


Es gibt wenig Leute, die sich ein GPS-Gerät (das obige genügt den Ansprüchen völlig!) kaufen und dies dann als Notfall-Lösung mitführen! Wenn du damit umgehen kannst (was nun wirklich nicht so schwer ist), wird es Haupt-Navigationsmittel sein! Die Karten sind dann nur noch Backup und Lesestoff für Stopps und Hüttenpausen ... 

Und übrigens ... du hast noch gar nichts zu deinen konditionellen und fahrtechnischen Fähigkeiten geschrieben ... die Albrecht-Route würde ich nun nicht unbedingt als Anfänger-tauglich einstufen!

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwolf1509 (20. März 2012)

schlendrianNRW schrieb:


> Hallo.
> ich brauche eure Hilfe - es geht um ein paar Transalp-Fragen die ich mir selber bzw. mit Hilfe des Netzes nicht beantworten kann.
> 
> Ich plane für diesen Sommer meine erste Transalp. Als Route habe ich mir
> ...



Hi 
Schau mal auf meiner Homepage www.rettungsritzel.com nach. Bin die Runde letztes Jahr gefahren und fand sie genial. Fast alles fahrbar und geniale Übergänge. 

Zum Thema NAVI, ich fahre auch das Garmin eTrex und bin voll zufrieden. Wenn man die Tour vernünftig vorbereitet ist das als Navigationsmittel völlig ausreichend. Noch ein paar Kartenausschnitte in den Rucksack und gut ist. Ersatzbatterien nicht vergessen.  

Gruß


----------



## Charly779 (20. März 2012)

schlendrianNRW schrieb:


> gestern beim recherchieren ist mir noch eine andere gute anfänger-route aufgefallen.
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.90008.html
> kennt die jemand? kann mir einer von euch etwas darüber sagen? ich habe mir das
> bei google-earth mal angeschaut. aber als laie kann man da ja nicht sooo viel erkennen



Das ist eine klassische Tour durch die Schweiz, vom Bodensee bis zum Lago Maggiore, so fahren das grob auch viele Veranstalter. Und mit einem solchen bin ich letztes Jahr von Appenzell (vom Bodensee hoch nach Appenzell ist völlig unspektakulär und eher zu vernachlässigen) nach Locarno. Zwischenstationen waren Wildhaus, Chur, Thusis, San Bernardino. Gefahren bin ich knapp 300 km und 6200 hm. Landschaftlich toll, auch wenn die Schweiz doch um einiges anders ist als Tirol oder Südtirol. Höhepunkte gab es reichlich  
Bei Bedarf für Fotos bitte eine PM schreiben.

Gruß
Charly


----------



## schlendrianNRW (21. März 2012)

@Stefan_SIT 
ich bin der typische "zur-arbeit-fahrer" das heißt, seit jahren täglich 15km mit einer hand voll höhenmetern. am wochenende drehe ich meine runden wald/trail da kommen dann so 40-60km und um die 500-700hm zusammen. was man hier in witten/bochum/sprockhövel und umfeld so sammeln kann 


@ Charly779
die strecke sieht nicht schlecht aus - vieleicht etwas viel asphalt.... 
kann man gut spontan die tour umlegen? oder gibt es nicht sehr viele ausweichmöglichkeiten? und, wenn die von vielen veranstaltern gefahren wird, ist es dort nicht richtig voll?


----------



## tomtomba (21. März 2012)

Alleine würde ich auf einer der Hauptstrecken bleiben, da findest Du immer jemanden, dem man sich mal für eine Abfahrt anschließen kann. 
Wir waren vor ein paar Jahren zu 3 unterwegs und hatten am ersten Tag schon bemerkt, daß da einer alleine immer kurz nach uns ankommt. Am zweiten Tag nachmittags haben wir ihn dann gefragt, ob er den nicht einfach bei uns bleiben möchte... daraus hat sich dann im Nachhinein eine ganz nette Freundschaft entwickelt und wir konnten dann auch immer 2 DZ buchen was für alle günstiger war  

Mit ein bißchen Menschenverstand und Gefühl für die Risiken in den Bergen wirst Du ganz viel Spaß haben....

gps ist nett, aber auf den Hauptrouten geht es auch ohne....

Viel Spaß
Tom


----------



## Charly779 (21. März 2012)

schlendrianNRW schrieb:


> @ Charly779
> die strecke sieht nicht schlecht aus - vieleicht etwas viel asphalt....
> kann man gut spontan die tour umlegen? oder gibt es nicht sehr viele ausweichmöglichkeiten? und, wenn die von vielen veranstaltern gefahren wird, ist es dort nicht richtig voll?



Die Fotos aus dem Album täuschen natürlich etwas über den tatsächlichen Anteil an Asphalt, auf den wirklichen Trails hält man halt selten an, um noch Fotos zu machen... Sicherlich kann man einige Wege kurzfristig ändern, der Grundzug ist aber praktisch vorgegeben. Allerdings gibt es öfters Abkürzungen, wenn man wegen schlechten Wetters dazu gezwungen wird.


----------



## sipaq (27. März 2012)

schlendrianNRW schrieb:


> 5. Und nun zur "großen" Frage  Ich plane diese Tour alleine zu fahren...
> Ich weiß dass es viele Pro`s und Contra`s dazu gibt. Aber ich habe mir
> extra diese stark frequentierte Route ausgesucht, dass falls etwas passiert....
> Seit ihr mal alleine gefahren? Was sollte ich im Vorfeld spezielles beachten?


Ich würde mir das sehr gut überlegen.

Die Strecken mögen auch noch so vielbefahren sein, wenns Dich irgendwo in einem steileren Bergabstück legt und Du nicht gerade mitten auf dem Trail liegst, hört Dich ggf. kein Schwein, entweder weil Du ggf. bewusstlos bist und somit keinen Mucks von Dir gibst oder weil andere MTB-Fahrer in hohem Tempo vorbeirauschen und Dich deshalb keiner hört. Von fehlendem Handy-Empfang im Gebirge gar nicht zu reden.

Und selbst wenn man Dich hört, kann es auf diesen Strecken durchaus mal ein paar Minuten/Stunden dauern, bis da jemand vorbeikommt. Das bedeutet dann bei einer netten kleinen Fleischwunde (passiert ganz schnell), dass die Wunde ggf. nicht mehr genäht werden kann und Du anschließend ein paar Wochen wg. Wundstarrkrampf im Krankenhaus liegst.

Ich persönlich würde mir das sehr gut überlegen. Als Mindest-Vorsichtsmaßnahme würde ich mit Freunden regelmäßige Statusanrufe vereinbaren, sprich Du rufst sie alle 3-4 Stunden an und gibst Deine aktuelle Position durch und die Leute rufen Hilfe, wenn Du Dich innerhalb eines bestimmten Zeitfensters nicht meldest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (27. März 2012)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich würde mir das sehr gut überlegen.
> 
> Die Strecken mögen auch noch so vielbefahren sein, wenns Dich irgendwo in einem steileren Bergabstück legt und Du nicht gerade mitten auf dem Trail liegst, hört Dich ggf. kein Schwein, entweder weil Du ggf. bewusstlos bist und somit keinen Mucks von Dir gibst oder weil andere MTB-Fahrer in hohem Tempo vorbeirauschen und Dich deshalb keiner hört. Von fehlendem Handy-Empfang im Gebirge gar nicht zu reden.
> 
> ...



Warum immer das schlimmste befürchten. 

Ich bin beruflich mit meinen Auto auf wenig befahrenen Pässen oder Strassen unterwegs. Dabei könnte ich auch mit meinem Auto in den Graben fahren. Vielleicht kommt das nächste Auto erst in 2 - 3 Std. oder im Morgengrauen, oder der Strassenerhaltungsdienst sieht mein Auto am Montagmorgen irgendwo im Graben liegen! Wer hilft mir dann, wenn ich verletzt bin?



*Zu Tode gefürchtet ist auch gestorben!

*
*Mit XMV geht alles gut*  (XMV = Gesunder Menschenverstand)
 

*und in der UINA - Schlucht wird er sicherlich nicht mit dem Bike bergauf fahren!*


----------



## schlendrianNRW (27. März 2012)

ich bin manchmal mehrere stunden alleine in meiner wohnung 
und dort passieren die meisten unfälle!!!


sry - mal im ernst - ich bin hier auch im wald unterwegs wo kein schw... ist. geschweige denn in den nächsten stunden jemand vorbei kommt. 
ich bin kein schwarzmaler  -  deshalb möchte ich lieber auf die anderen hören  
aber trotzdem danke ich für deinen einwand. ich denke auch, das gesunder menschenverstand das zauberwort ist. wenn ich weiß, dass ich alleine unterwegs bin, steige ich lieber einmal zuviel vom rad bzw. fahre generell vorsichtiger!!

seb


----------



## sipaq (27. März 2012)

Ich wollte halt mal einen Kontrapunkt zu den ganzen Pro-Bekundungen hier setzen.

Ich bin auch nicht irgendwie ängstlich oder so, hatte halt in den letzten Jahren zwei Mal einen Sturz, der dann einen kurzen Ambulanz-Aufenthalt nach sich zog (Wunde musste genäht werden).

Beide Male auf Strecken, die jetzt nicht zu den schwierigen Schlüsselstellen einer Tour gehörten und wo ich auch nicht extremst geshreddert bin. Und beide Male hat nicht viel gefehlt, dass ich mich deutlich heftiger verletzt hätte. 

Da war ich dann jedes Mal dankbar dafür, dass ich in einer Gruppe unterwegs war und mir jemand helfen konnte.

Es kann alles gut gehen, aber auch bei angepasster Fahrweise passieren Unfälle und darauf sollte man eben vorbereitet sein. Ich persönlich erspare mir da möglichen Ärger lieber. Aber jeder tickt da anders.


----------



## scratty (29. März 2012)

Bin die Route letztes Jahr Anfang Juli solo gefahren. Mit entsprechendem defensiven Verhalten kein Problem. Ich hatte keine Stürze und keine technischen Probleme. Biker habe ich täglich getroffen. Ich habe so geplant, dass ich nur selten am späten Nachmittag noch einen Pass vor mir hatte.

Unterkünfte: Ich habe einzelne Unterkünfte vorgebucht, wenn es wenig Betten vor Ort gab. In Grosio habe ich vor Ort nach Alternativen zum Albrecht-Hotel gesucht: Fehlanzeige. Das Hotel kann uneingeschränkt empfohlen werden, Top-Service, Wellness und Essen vom feinsten. Aber ist eben auch nicht gerade günstig.

Bike: Ich bin mit einem Hardtail mit 100mm-Gabel gefahren. Kein Problem.

Verpflegung hatte ich nur wenig dabei und habe unterwegs gegessen. Flasche meist an Bächen gefüllt. Am letzten Tag vor dem Gardasee funktionierte das aber nicht! Da gibts kaum noch Gebirgsbäche.

Ich bin ohne GPS gefahren. Brauchte ich am Berg ohnehin nicht. Orientierung ist mit Karten kein Problem, wenn man es denn kann. Wegweiser gab es auch genug.


----------

